# Università HELP



## Heaven (6 Novembre 2015)

Sono nell'ultimo anno di scuola e devo scegliere che università fare. Sono indeciso tra qualcosa che abbia a che fare con architettura\design\comunicazione e qualcosa nel campo dell'economia, in particolare economia e finanza o marketing.

Qualcuno le frequenta e può darmi qualche consiglio? Poichè l'università della mia città è una tra le più scarse d'Italia ho preso in considerazione l'idea di spostarmi, e avevo pensato Milano (Cattolica-Bocconi) o Roma (Luiss), qualcuno le frequenta?

Sono difficili i test d'ammissione? E sopratutto, quanti sono? Ho visto che sono gia iniziati con una prova a fine Ottobre, e ce ne sarà un'altra ad Aprile... farle in un periodo più rilassante come per esempio Settembre è possibile?

Ogni consiglio è ben accetto, anche le vostre esperienze.. sono in palla 

PS. Non sò se la sezione giusta per il topic fosse questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sono nell'ultimo anno di scuola e devo scegliere che università fare. Sono indeciso tra qualcosa che abbia a che fare con architettura\design\comunicazione e qualcosa nel campo dell'economia, in particolare economia e finanza o marketing.
> 
> Qualcuno le frequenta e può darmi qualche consiglio? Poichè l'università della mia città è una tra le più scarse d'Italia ho preso in considerazione l'idea di spostarmi, e avevo pensato Milano (Cattolica-Bocconi) o Roma (Luiss), qualcuno le frequenta?
> 
> ...



Bocconi? Luiss?..spero tu abbia un bel po' da parte.....

Scherzi a parte, scegli l'università in base a ciò che ti piace fare non a ciò che un domani pensi ti darà un lavoro ben retribuito perché poi non sarà così...se una cosa ti piace e sei bravo a farla avrai un futuro in quel campo, sennò finirai come migliaia di altri laureati che finiscono per "fare altro"...
è un consiglio serio, davvero..


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sono nell'ultimo anno di scuola e devo scegliere che università fare. Sono indeciso tra qualcosa che abbia a che fare con architettura\design\comunicazione e qualcosa nel campo dell'economia, in particolare economia e finanza o marketing.
> 
> Qualcuno le frequenta e può darmi qualche consiglio? Poichè l'università della mia città è una tra le più scarse d'Italia ho preso in considerazione l'idea di spostarmi, e avevo pensato Milano (Cattolica-Bocconi) o Roma (Luiss), qualcuno le frequenta?
> 
> ...



Un mio amico ha provato alla Luiss ma non c'è riuscito, se non ricordo male c'è un test in primavera, e uno a settembre, e conta nella graduatoria anche la media voti e il voto finale del diploma, però non so se sia ancora così.

E comunque costa abbastanza, se ti può essere utile.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (6 Novembre 2015)

Architettura la fa un mio amico e si trova molto bene. Ho anche un'amica che fa design degli interni sempre al Politecnico e come situazione è ottima.
Vedi un po'.


----------



## Mou (7 Novembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sono nell'ultimo anno di scuola e devo scegliere che università fare. Sono indeciso tra qualcosa che abbia a che fare con architettura\design\comunicazione e qualcosa nel campo dell'economia, in particolare economia e finanza o marketing.
> 
> Qualcuno le frequenta e può darmi qualche consiglio? Poichè l'università della mia città è una tra le più scarse d'Italia ho preso in considerazione l'idea di spostarmi, e avevo pensato Milano (Cattolica-Bocconi) o Roma (Luiss), qualcuno le frequenta?
> 
> ...



Frequento la Bocconi, sono al quarto anno di giurisprudenza. Quando sono entrato, c'erano varie sessioni (febbraio, maggio, settembre): a febbraio e settembre veniva distribuito il 5% dei posti, a maggio il 95% (il test di maggio era fattibile sia a Milano che in molte altre città italiane, io per esempio l'ho fatto a Rimini). Il test pesava al 50% per l'ammissione, l'altro 50% era legato ai voti in pagella del terzo e del quarto anno di liceo.
*A quanto ho capito, però, il test di settembre adesso non c'è più, le ammissioni chiudono in primavera.*


----------



## Heaven (8 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Frequento la Bocconi, sono al quarto anno di giurisprudenza. Quando sono entrato, c'erano varie sessioni (febbraio, maggio, settembre): a febbraio e settembre veniva distribuito il 5% dei posti, a maggio il 95% (il test di maggio era fattibile sia a Milano che in molte altre città italiane, io per esempio l'ho fatto a Rimini). Il test pesava al 50% per l'ammissione, l'altro 50% era legato ai voti in pagella del terzo e del quarto anno di liceo.
> *A quanto ho capito, però, il test di settembre adesso non c'è più, le ammissioni chiudono in primavera.*



È probabile che chiudano in primavera, comunque credo (spero) che il conteggio per l'ammissione sia cambiato adesso.


----------



## Mou (8 Novembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> È probabile che chiudano in primavera, comunque credo (spero) che il conteggio per l'ammissione sia cambiato adesso.



Ho controllato per l'anno 2016/2017: test di ammissione a gennaio e ad aprile, continuano a pesare il curriculum scolastico e il test (con bonus legati a certificazioni linguistiche, ECDL etc.)
Ho letto vari commenti legati al costo: sicuramente la Bocconi non è gratis, ma si paga in base alla fascia di reddito (padre + madre), con sconti aggiuntivi per chi studia e lavora. Questo per dire che non siamo a 20000€ l'anno, ma neanche 10000€...


----------



## Heaven (8 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ho controllato per l'anno 2016/2017: test di ammissione a gennaio e ad aprile, continuano a pesare il curriculum scolastico e il test (con bonus legati a certificazioni linguistiche, ECDL etc.)
> Ho letto vari commenti legati al costo: sicuramente la Bocconi non è gratis, ma si paga in base alla fascia di reddito (padre + madre), con sconti aggiuntivi per chi studia e lavora. Questo per dire che non siamo a 20000€ l'anno, ma neanche 10000€...




Grazie mille


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (15 Novembre 2015)

Anche io frequento la Bocconi, terzo anno di Economia e Finanza. Mi trovo molto bene e te la consiglio...Se ha domandi scrivimi pure!


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (11 Gennaio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sono nell'ultimo anno di scuola e devo scegliere che università fare. Sono indeciso tra qualcosa che abbia a che fare con architettura\design\comunicazione e qualcosa nel campo dell'economia, in particolare economia e finanza o marketing.
> 
> Qualcuno le frequenta e può darmi qualche consiglio? Poichè l'università della mia città è una tra le più scarse d'Italia ho preso in considerazione l'idea di spostarmi, e avevo pensato Milano (Cattolica-Bocconi) o Roma (Luiss), qualcuno le frequenta?
> 
> ...




Ho letto il tuo MP ma non avendo il numero necessario di post non mi permette di risponderti. Ci sono soluzioni al problema?


----------



## Heaven (11 Gennaio 2016)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2016)

@Heaven lasciagli la tua email qui sul forum. Dopo che l'ha letta, la cancelli. Oppure mandagliela in privato.


----------

